# judo and judo sport



## hand2handCombat (Aug 26, 2002)

can someone tell me the differnce between judo the sport and judo the martial art?can the sport  version be applied in cmobat?


----------



## tmanifold (Aug 26, 2002)

This has caused big fights recently. But here I go anyway.

Judo the sport is a modified version of the original judo. It is primarily sport focused and many of the techniques are of limited combat value.

original Judo is rarely taught below brown belt and comprises some techniques that have been banned from competition. It has some value in combat.

the problem with judo is that it is a sport although Judo does have some none sporting techniques and even some self defense stuff. I would say a judo man can do well in fights because Judo instills all the attributes needed to fight but the techniques are lacking.


tony


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Aug 26, 2002)

A year ago they had sport judo on Espn 2. The object was similar to high school wrestling. You got different points for the type of throw you excuted. From there you got like 15 seconds to do ground work which could earn you more points. After the throw and if they did any groundwork, they would stand them back up and start all over. Am not real sure on all the rules.
Bob


----------



## J-kid (Aug 27, 2002)

I do Judo/Jijutsu Wrestling and other forms of Wrestling at my gym.  and i would say Judo is really effective if you applie it right and some moves need modification to make them stronger in street fights,  My coach is a great self defense teacher and shows all sorts of diffrent ways of using judo jijutsu to take a oppent out,  But i have learned many types of grappling and say Judo works . I also work on striking,


----------



## tmanifold (Aug 27, 2002)

AJW?

Can you post a link to some info on this?

Tony


----------



## J-kid (Aug 28, 2002)

He was a physics proffesser at (thinking of what college)  let me ask my coach but ,  He inproved onalot of the moves and invented a few of his own, very skilled .  we work on all aspects of Grappling, IF you ask a few questions a will relay them to Coach,  Its kind of like Kenpo in a aspect because its the modefide version of karate.  this is the modefide version of judo / jijutsu just like BJJ is  diffrent.


----------



## Chiduce (Aug 28, 2002)

Judo was originally created as a philosophy of jujitsu or the more scientific approach for more deadly and dynamic throwing, breaking, choking and strangulation. When Dr. Kano decided that he would turn his philosophy into a sport, he took out the deadly moves, breaks, strangles, chokes,  and throws for the japanese government to make judo it's official sport martial art. For more information on how deadly, judo really is; go to url and  check out the jujitsu and judo artickes, you have 70 to choose from.        The url is http://www.kiyojuteryu.org/soke/articles.shtml
Sincerely, In Humility;
Chiduce!


----------



## Kirk (Aug 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Judo-kid _
> 
> *He was a physics proffesser at (thinking of what college)  let me ask my coach but ,  He inproved onalot of the moves and invented a few of his own, very skilled .  we work on all aspects of Grappling, IF you ask a few questions a will relay them to Coach,  Its kind of like Kenpo in a aspect because its the modefide version of karate.  this is the modefide version of judo / jijutsu just like BJJ is  diffrent. *



Go check again, Kenpo is NOT a modified version of karate.  
While it has a japanese influence, most kenpo practiced in America
has a heavy chinese influence.  Karate is a linear style, and 
Kenpo, although linear and circular is more circular than linear.
There's a big, big difference between Japanese Karate, and 
Kenpo.  Kenpo is more like Kung Fu.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *There's a big, big difference between Japanese Karate, and
> Kenpo. Kenpo is more like Kung Fu. *



I agree, though in fairness Kenpo is modified Southern Chinese Kung Fu, which is the main component of Okinawan Karate, which is what Japanese Karate is a modified version of, so there _is_ a connection, however distant.


----------



## J-kid (Aug 29, 2002)

I just meant that its a diffrent style of Judo/jijutsu thats all,.  I thought someone might have a question for me to ask my coach, I was just going off of what i heard about kenpo to make a example, Your friend Judo-kid.


----------



## sammy3170 (Aug 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hand2handCombat _
> 
> *can someone tell me the differnce between judo the sport and judo the martial art?can the sport  version be applied in cmobat? *




Try looking at it this way.  Lets say 90% of attackers in the street have no knowledge of breakfalling and if a half descent Judoka can avoid the initial blows and get into a standing grapple with their foe then any number of throws can be executed and personally I would rather be smacked in the head than be thrown without breakfalling.  Also a lot of judos throws can be altered somewhat so the opponent actually lands on their head or at least very awkwardly.    The ground fighting is also very good minus the competition pins ie. kesagatame (scarf hold).

Just some thoughts 
Cheers
Sammy


----------



## Abbax8 (Sep 15, 2002)

Sport judo- the object is to win a match. Traditional Judo- the object is the improvement of the judoka physically, mentally and spiritually through the practice of attack and defense via randori and kata. Sport judo- tori wins with O Soto Gari- smashes a trained judoka hard into the mat, flat on his back. Uki is OK though because he landed on a mat, and he knows how to fall. Later in the day same tori is attacked on the street- reflexes kick in and he automatically grabs his attacker by the throat under the chin, shoves very hard, reaps leg and continues kuzushi such that attacker's head bounces off concrete sidewalk. NAH judo is NO Good for self defense?
Yes it is true that in many classes the self defense aspect of judo is neglected. This is the decision of the instructor. The throws, chokes and joint locks that are trained for sport judo have street applications. The atemi waza for kata of course do as well. The immobilization holds are of limited value in street situations, however the transitions one would study would be very helpful if you found yourself on the ground under your attaker. Judo is a Martial Way- good for fitness, fun and practical self defense.

                                                                 Peace
                                                                 Dennis


----------

